# Hidden Cores On Phenom CPUs Can Be Unlocked



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/...enom-cores-unlockable-but-not-guaranteed.aspx



> ASUS and MSI have committed to putting tech into their AMD890 series motherboards that allows users to unlock hidden cores on Phenom CPUs. While the benefits are potentially huge, there are good reasons why they are hidden in the first place.
> One of the major ways a semiconductor manufacturer manages to make the most of its chips is through binning. This is the process by which chips are performance tested, then assigned a product line according to how they respond. Chips able to cope with high clock speeds with all cores running end up as premium product lines, while others will end up as models rated at lower speed grades, or with fewer cores.


This ought to sell a few Motherboards..

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> This ought to sell a few Motherboards..


I'm thinking the same.  Suddenly people with dual-core processors might get triple or quad core processors. Sure, their system might crash every 5 mins but at least they have more cores 

Peace...


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

My mobo can do that. I bought a quad core processor anyway.

After all, the 4 cores only cost a bit more than a 3 core or dual core, and eliminated the crapshoot of whether the individual I purchased could successfully be unlocked.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

What amazes me is how many people buy the triple core, can't unlock the fourth and mark down the rating of the CPU on Newegg...

Its a gamble, and one that if you take it you had better be willing to not make out with a quad core.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> What amazes me is how many people buy the triple core, can't unlock the fourth and mark down the rating of the CPU on Newegg...


Really? That's just nuts! 

Peace...


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> Really? That's just nuts!
> 
> Peace...


You expect reasonable behavior out of people?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

jiml8 said:


> You expect reasonable behavior out of people?


Well, I try to give them the benefit of the doubt, initially, and give them the chance to prove otherwise.  LOL

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Your too kind then... and yes I see it constantly, thats why I never trust the star rating, a mass of idiots can rate a poor product highly (My new $25 800w PSU works GREAT!) and a great product poorly.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

LOL point taken. 

Peace...


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

" At the moment the core unlocking technology is available on ASUS' M4 series of boards". It's something like "RedBull", which if it works is a big +, and even otherwise dosen't take away the performance! As Tommy Lee Jones says in MIB-1 " A person is rational,intelligent and orderly,but people are panicky,hysterical and are disorderly"(something on those lines).


----------

